# white paches on terrapin



## baza26 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi my 1ish year old yellow bellied slider has weird white paches on its shell. Is this normal and if not is it treatable ?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Didn't want to read and run, but as no-one has offered any advice I would Google the problem and get some answers that way. I'm not an expert, but think that terrapins have very specific requirements so it's possibly a good idea to check you have got the right environment for them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

photo's would help


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Your thread should be in the reptile section! This is the small furies department


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

as said pictures would help, but it sounds like shell rot, turtles need very specific conditions and if not kept correctly their shells will suffer.

if your turtle does indeed have shell rot he or she needs to see an exotic vet, so i would strongly suggest that is your first port of call to rule out shell rot


----------

